# Anno 1404 - Komme nicht weiter in Mission 5 (Ein Sturm bricht los)



## hans567 (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir schon mehrere Male die Komplettlösung durchgelesen, doch irgendwie komme ich an diesem einen Schritt einfach nicht weiter. Es geht um folgenden Abschnitt:



> Das Papier ist einfach zu beschaffen, wenn Sie zuvor genügend Patrizier in Ihre Stadt gelockt haben: Eine Papiermühle verwandelt Holz in Papier, muss allerdings am Ufer eines Flusses stehen. Das Indigo können Sie auf Ku'Rang anbauen - jedoch erst, wenn Sie den orientalischen Diplomatierang "Gast der Beduinen" innehaben. *Dazu stellen Sie mindestens zwölf Nomadenhütten in Ku'Rang auf. Sobald diese bis zum letzten Bett besetzt sind, erhalten Sie eine großzügige Schenkungsurkunde.* Das Dokument liegt im Kontor von Ku'Rang zur Abholung bereit. Sie können es Al Zahir als Geschenk überreichen, wodurch Sie unter anderem die Indigoplantagen freischalten. Papier und Indigo senden Sie zum Hort des Wissens - zusammen mit drei k leinen Kriegsschiffen, denn Ibn Al Hakim fühlt sich von Maries Vorstößen in orientalisches Gebiet zunehmend bedroht. Lassen Sie die Kriegsschiffe vor der Insel der Gelehrten ankern und verteidigen Sie das Kontor.



Ich habe die alten Hütten alle abgerissen und schon mindestens 30 neue errichtet, die auch alle mit 15 von 15 Personen belegt sind (mit guter Nahrungs- und Wasserversorgung), doch ich kriege diesen "Gast der Beduinen"-Rang einfach nicht hin. Was mache ich verkehrt? Ist das ein Bug? Muss ich die Mission von vorne spielen?

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2009)

wie ist denn dein ruf bei dem sultan/vertreter des orients? vlt. muss der unabhängig von den zelten erst steigen?

hab nur die demo gespielt, aber im hafen deines "fürsten" kannst du mit ehre-punkten so diplomatische urkunden kaufen, wenn du die bei dem sultan abgibst, steigt dein ansehen ggf.


----------



## magdafr (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe genau gemacht was du geschrieben hast und es hat geklappt.
Ich habe in den Ku'Rang das geschenk genommen und es an Al Zahir gegeben...
Hast du den Geschenk wirklig nicht in Ku'Rang kontor?

fg

Magdafr


----------



## Drexla (28. Juni 2009)

Ich hänge an der Stelle wo ich die 3 kleinen Kriegsschiffe zur Bewachung abstellen soll!
Da passiert einfach nichts. 

Ich habe meine Stadt mittlerweile voll ausgebaut und sogar schon das Kriegsgerät produziert (ohne aufforderung). Aber es tut sich nix mehr. 
Auf die Insel wo der Schlüssel liegen soll kann ich auch kein Kontor bauen!
Die andere Schatzkiste habe ich allerdings gleich am Anfang geborgen ...


----------



## Andy19 (28. Juni 2009)

Drexla am 28.06.2009 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hänge an der Stelle wo ich die 3 kleinen Kriegsschiffe zur Bewachung abstellen soll!
> Da passiert einfach nichts.
> 
> Ich habe meine Stadt mittlerweile voll ausgebaut und sogar schon das Kriegsgerät produziert (ohne aufforderung). Aber es tut sich nix mehr.
> ...


Zitat
"Okay... ich hab die Mission nochmal begonnen, und strikte alles nach Anweisung gemacht, d.h. kein einziges Gebäude gebaut, welches nicht gebraucht/gefragt wurde. Sobald ich Al Zahir 10 Datteln und 10 Milch überbracht hatte, meldet sich Ibn al Irgendwas mit der Übersetzung."
1. Die Kriegsmaschinen bringst du nicht zu seinem Kontor sondern zu seiner Werft!
2. Die Schatulle bekommst du wenn du 1. erledigt hast. Wenn du ihm die KM gebracht hast bekommst von ihm 5 grosse Kriegsschiffe. Damit fährst dann zum Rif und beseidigst Guy´s Schiffe wenn dann alle weg sind liegt ne Kiste im Wasser mit Pfeil drauf.

Fahr einfach mit nem Schiff an die Sandsturminsel zum Wrack da liegen ein paar Kisten rum alle einfach nur anklicken irgendwann hast du dann den Schlüssel. (Waren glaube 5 Kisten da)


----------



## volkat (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe dasselbe Problem, dass ich die Kisten von der Insel nicht bergen kann und sich "Guy Dindsdabumsta" nicht mehr blicken lässt. Auch die Entschlüsselung des Korsarenlogbuchs geht natürlich jetzt nicht.

Gibt's da noch irgendeinen Trick? Ein Editieren im Spielstand mit dem Hex-Editor vielleicht?

Habe schon eine halbe Metropole zusamengeklickt und möchte die Mission ungerne nochmal spielen. Könnte mir jemand einen Spielstand vom Start der nächsten Mission zusenden?

volkerbreetzke

at

hotmail

com


----------



## volkat (29. Juni 2009)

Und hier ist noch was Interessantes:

http://www.cheathappens.com/show_board2.asp?headID=84948&titleID=13114

Könnte der Bug vielleicht mit einem "customized Key" zu überlisten sein?


----------



## volkat (29. Juni 2009)

Andy19 am 28.06.2009 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr einfach mit nem Schiff an die Sandsturminsel zum Wrack da liegen ein paar Kisten rum alle einfach nur anklicken irgendwann hast du dann den Schlüssel. (Waren glaube 5 Kisten da)



Wie anklicken? Ich fahre mit meinem Schiff bis an den nächstmöglichen Punkt an der Küste, weil ich da ja kein Kontor bauen kann und raffe es einfach nicht, wie ich da jetzt an die Kisten kommen soll. Sie liegen einfach zu weit landeinwärts?!?


----------



## Andy19 (29. Juni 2009)

volkat am 29.06.2009 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 28.06.2009 13:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt, ich habe diese Mission noch nicht gemacht, aber so habe iche es im Ubisoft-Forum gelesen. Kannst die Kisten nicht mit der Maus anklicken? Vielleicht brauchst du keinen Kontor?


----------



## volkat (29. Juni 2009)

Andy19 am 29.06.2009 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> volkat am 29.06.2009 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, da tut sich nichts. Die Kisten werden mir als Frachtkisten angezeigt. An den Inhalt (den Codeschlüssel) komme ich nicht.

Wie lässt sich diese Stelle im Spiel ohne den Bug üblicherweise lösen?


----------



## Andy19 (29. Juni 2009)

volkat am 29.06.2009 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, da tut sich nichts. Die Kisten werden mir als Frachtkisten angezeigt. An den Inhalt (den Codeschlüssel) komme ich nicht.
> Wie lässt sich diese Stelle im Spiel ohne den Bug üblicherweise lösen?


Ich bin jetzt auch bei dieser Mission und ich musste auf dieser Insel erst das Schiff anklicken. Darauf erzählt der Typ, dass die gesamte Fracht über die Insel verteilt wurde. Danach konnte ich die 5 Kisten anklicken und der Inhalt wurde auf das Schiff übertragen inkl. Schlüssel.


----------



## starhorst (30. Juni 2009)

Andy19 am 29.06.2009 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> volkat am 29.06.2009 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bei mir tut sich hier auch nichts. :/ Scheint ein Bug zu sein, weil das mit dem Schiff und den Frachtkisten sicher erst kommt wenn man den Hain des Wissens verteidigt hat. Was bei mir nicht geht, weil keiner angreift....hmm, also kann ich die Mission wohl neu anfangen, oder weiß sonst noch jemand was?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2009)

starhorst am 30.06.2009 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 29.06.2009 22:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ich weiß nicht mehr genau, was das kommt, aber erledige erstmal alle aufträge. der angriff auf den hain kommt erst, wenn du 3 EIGENE kleine kriegsschiffe gebaut hast. dann fährst du dahin, und es kommen 2-3 angriffe.

bei den kisten: die insel is im südosten. da is so ein sandsturm. du musst ggf. erst das gestrandete wrack anklicken, dann geht das vlt. erst mit den kisten.

das andere schiffswrack is im südwesten, da is aber noch dieser gay   den kannst du erst viel später da vertreiben.


----------



## starhorst (1. Juli 2009)

Herbboy am 30.06.2009 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß nicht mehr genau, was das kommt, aber erledige erstmal alle aufträge. der angriff auf den hain kommt erst, wenn du 3 EIGENE kleine kriegsschiffe gebaut hast. dann fährst du dahin, und es kommen 2-3 angriffe.
> 
> bei den kisten: die insel is im südosten. da is so ein sandsturm. du musst ggf. erst das gestrandete wrack anklicken, dann geht das vlt. erst mit den kisten.
> 
> das andere schiffswrack is im südwesten, da is aber noch dieser gay   den kannst du erst viel später da vertreiben.



Ich steh schon seit min. ner halben Stunde bei dem Hain mit drei Kriegsschiffen, da haut wirklich was nicht hin. Bug im Skript oder was weiß ich. Das Schiffswrack anklicken bringt nix. Wird sicher auch erst gehen wenn das Logbuch entschlüsselt ist, was nicht passieren wird, solange das Angriffsskript nicht los geht. 

In meinen Augen ist das ein Fehler, bleibt also nur ein Neuanfang der Mission.

*edit* Andere Aufträge außer das mit den Schiffen hab ich auch nicht mehr. Von daher kann ich auch nichts weiter machen. :/

*edit²* Hatte zufälliger Weise noch ein Autosavegame genau vor begin der Mission, diesmal griffen die Schiffe auch korrekt an. War also wirklich ein Fehler im Skript, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.
Daumen hoch an Anno, es legt mit jedem Autosave einen neuen Slot an. Sowas hilft echt bei Fehlern oder Problemen.


----------



## Gerry (1. Juli 2009)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht so weit, aber man muss bei dieser Mission wohl einiges beachten bzw. anklicken.
Schau mal ins offizielle Forum. Dort gibt es viele Tipps zu dieser Mission.


----------



## hansmeiser69 (3. Juli 2009)

So gehts:

Ok, Leute, also um an den Schlüssel zu kommen ist folgendes erforderlich, Ihr müsst einmal das Wrack anklicken, und danach jede einzelne Kiste die da auf der Insel verteilt sind, und in der Kiste im Süden ist der Schlüssel drin, der wird dann automatisch auf euer Schiff verladen wenn ihr denn eins in der Nähe habt.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Mothman (3. Juli 2009)

Ja, genau. Ab und zu ist es erforderlich Kisten, Schiffe oder Gebäude mit der linken Maustaste anzuklicken, um die Quest zu lösen. Also so schwer war das doch nicht.


----------



## starhorst (3. Juli 2009)

Mothman am 03.07.2009 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, genau. Ab und zu ist es erforderlich Kisten, Schiffe oder Gebäude mit der linken Maustaste anzuklicken, um die Quest zu lösen. Also so schwer war das doch nicht.



Und wenn das Skript, oder was auch immer, nicht weiter läuft? Bei mir gab es keine Angriffe auf den Hain des Wissens. Und ohne diese läuft das Spiel nicht weiter, denn die Mission mit den Kisten kommt DANACH. Was zu diesem Fehler führte kann ich leider nicht sagen, das ist mir unbekannt. Mein Mitbewohner hatte auch ein Problem das Schiff mit den Kindern zu entern in der Mission davor. Die Schiffe drehten sich einfach im Kreis und nichts passierte. Also Fehlerfrei ist Anno anscheind nicht, auch wenn man sonst nichts von gravierenden Bugs merkt. 

Tatsache ist, es kann zu Fehlern kommen. Gut das Anno, je nach dem, in regelmäßigen Abständen Autosaves in verschiedenen Slots anlegt, das hat mir bei meinem Problem sehr geholfen. Nach laden eines Spiels kurz nach Fertigstellung der drei kleinen Kriegsschiffe fingen die Angriffe auf das befreundete Kontor auch wie geplant an und ich konnte die Mission beenden.


----------



## Mothman (4. Juli 2009)

Das ist natürlich Pech. Bei mir ist bisher alles glatt gelaufen.
Also ich habe jetzt schon laut Steam ca. 21 Stunden Anno gespielt und hatte noch keinen Fehler. 
Doch: EINEN Absturz während des Ladens der Insel.


----------



## huehnerdieb (9. Juli 2009)

es ist echt simpel... man muss die kisten anklicken und nicht das schiffswrack... die kisten sind schwer zu sehen und über die ganze insel verteilt. eventuell mal doppelklicken aber funzt 100%


----------



## Talchia (11. Juli 2009)

starhorst am 01.07.2009 01:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich steh schon seit min. ner halben Stunde bei dem Hain mit drei Kriegsschiffen, da haut wirklich was nicht hin. Bug im Skript oder was weiß ich. Das Schiffswrack anklicken bringt nix. Wird sicher auch erst gehen wenn das Logbuch entschlüsselt ist, was nicht passieren wird, solange das Angriffsskript nicht los geht.
> 
> In meinen Augen ist das ein Fehler, bleibt also nur ein Neuanfang der Mission.
> 
> ...



Da Problem hatte ich auch, dank Google hab ich den Bug dazu herausgefunden. Man muss erst 295 Nomaden auf der Insel haben (dann gibts auch ein Diplomatieschreiben im Kontor), erst danach darf man die drei Schiffe bauen. Falls die Flotte schon vorher fertig ist wird der Trigger nie ausgelöst und man muss die Mission nochmal neustarten   .


----------

